# Reptile shops in worthing



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Heading down there soon, does anybody know of any decent reptile shops to visit. Maybe visiting littlehampton as well. Going in a couple days. Any help appreciated. :2thumb:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Theres only really animal magic in littlehampton and beyond atlantis in worthing (very small and mostly fish). if you want more reptile specific shops theres a few around waterlooville area, grange reptiles, emsworth (my favourite) and southcoast exotics, so they are about an hours drive and about 20 mins apart.


----------



## CalE (Apr 24, 2010)

worthing aquatics they have some cool stuff in there sometimes x


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Any others worth visiting?


----------



## CalE (Apr 24, 2010)

herpzane said:


> Any others worth visiting?


not really dude, not much around, anless you just want a beardy or leo, if you want to get some nice stuff you would have to go to southhampton area :2thumb:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Until july when the new one opens in Lancing just outside Worthing


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

I know this thread is a little old now....but for future reference there is a shop called FIERCE CREATURES very close to Worthing train station...literally a 2 minute walk, diagonally opposite the small Tesco - GREAT shop !!! very helpful staff, LOADS of different animals and very reasonable, they're also on FB :2thumb::2thumb:

Hamish.


----------

